# Rosie's second vaccination



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Had Rosie to the Vet's for her second jab, poor little thing didn't half cry. She complained a little at the first jab but this was different you would have though she had been shot. The Vet Nurses made a big fuss of her and soon had her waging her tail again. So glad we are waiting till she is spayed to get her microchipped think it would have put her off the Vet for life


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Had Rosie to the Vet's for her second jab, poor little thing didn't half cry. She complained a little at the first jab but this was different you would have though she had been shot. The Vet Nurses made a big fuss of her and soon had her waging her tail again. So glad we are waiting till she is spayed to get her microchipped think it would have put her off the Vet for life


Completely agree, Obi was the same. Hopefully she'll be back to herself tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Poor Holly had her 2nd vaccine, microchip and kennel cough all in one go  I couldn't take the risk of not doing the kennel cough as it is doing the rounds down here at the moment. I also couldn't take the risk of not microchipping as a friend nearly had her dog stolen and she was there!!!!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Flossy didnt make a sound when she had her jabs, but she did yelp with the microchip but was fine seconds later x


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

We have just had Maisy microchipped yesterday when she was spayed.

Unfortunately when she had her 2nd vaccination she had a severe allergic reation and went into anaphylaxis shock - we nearly lost her - it was one of the worst days I've had.

Luckily the vet acted quickly and gave her oxygen and anti histamine injections to counteract the vaccine and she pulled through.

She's due her booster shot at the end of the month and I'm dreading it, she will be given an anti histamine injection first which should stop her reacting.

I have to say this is a VERY rare reaction - poor Maisy is just one of the few unlucky ones.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Carol good luck with Maisy's booster.
Rosie didnt make a sound when she had her first jab and she is fine today.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Mrs Stevo said:


> Poor Holly had her 2nd vaccine, microchip and kennel cough all in one go  I couldn't take the risk of not doing the kennel cough as it is doing the rounds down here at the moment. I also couldn't take the risk of not microchipping as a friend nearly had her dog stolen and she was there!!!!



the kennel cough vacc is not 100% efective as it only covers 1 strain out of about 7 different stranes. when we had an out brake in my aria this time last year it took about 3 months to get rid off as we couldnt just shut down because people were relying on us, the only thing we could dl was call the ownefs and hope they would make other arangments. but mpst couldnt. 

we had a regular day boarder stay away frlm the kennels for 2 weeks after getting the kc vacc and he still cought it. alonv with several others who had and didnt have the vacc, some dogs didnt get it and again it was a mix of dogs with and without the kc vacc

it is only a big deal in puppys and older dogs, but the vacc doesnt always work. if she does just givd her a little behnalyn cough medacin. the vets will only give an antibiotoc which os only efective if the kc virus turns into a chest infection.


----------

